# Fun tasks and tricks



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice video indeed 

Thanks you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is so cute. It is fun to play these games in the bad weather. Tally can turn on and off the light switch, and do a foolish "death scene" for Play Dead. Silly but fun.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Luna is learning to put her paws inside things just like in this video. Almost the same type of training technique but a little different. It is meant to help her with her rear end awareness. Love little tricks like this. It is fun what we can teach dogs! Luna knows "push" where she can close things and "clean up" where she will clean up all of her toys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so cool she will clean up all her toys! I do not think I can get mine to do it.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I have long thought of teaching the dogs either to clean up their own toys or to take sticks from the yard and put them in a pile (as opposed to stealing sticks from the pile and leaving them around the yard when I'm trying to clean it up). But I never actually went out and did it.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Teaching "clean up" is a process, because the dog has to learn to clean up multiple toys. Once they get it, it is cute! If they know how to pick any object up on cue, then that’s a good start. I think teaching them to collect the sticks for you would be adorable! Please do it and film it!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Love the basket. We play "101 things to do with a box". If it is on its side she climbs on too, if the open side is up she crawls inside. If she flips it over she gets a jackpot. Keep trying to get her to do something new.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Next week, Ollie and I are beginning new training with Pam Dennison, dog training book author and founder of Positive Motivation Dog Training.
Sat in at one of her classes last week. Very excited!! She is fabulous and the dogs are on top of their game and having a ball doing it.
Couple classes looking forward to down the road:
Extreme Pet Tricks 
Musical Freestyle
Free Shaping

Once that CGC is under our belt, taking time off for some fun stuff


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

olliversmom said:


> Next week, Ollie and I are beginning new training with Pam Dennison, dog training book author and founder of Positive Motivation Dog Training.
> Sat in at one of her classes last week. Very excited!! She is fabulous and the dogs are on top of their game and having a ball doing it.
> Couple classes looking forward to down the road:
> Extreme Pet Tricks
> ...


Wowser!! That is amazing you are taking class with Pam Dennison. I am jealous!


----------

